# alternative to bi-metal holesaw



## chrcrawford (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi there, 
I want to ask advice of professional plumbers. The point is I want to start a new business. We will be offering commercial and residential plumbing services. Now I only plan the budget how much should I invest in it. My question is about plumbing tools. I have a list of basic plumbing tools to purchase. But I can not make the decision about plumber set for cutting the holes. Is it a must have tool or not? Is it more effective than bi-metal holesaw? 
thanks


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chrcrawford said:


> Hi there,
> I want to ask advice of professional plumbers. The point is I want to start a new business. We will be offering commercial and residential plumbing services. Now I only plan the budget how much should I invest in it. My question is about plumbing tools. I have a list of basic plumbing tools to purchase. But I can not make the decision about plumber set for cutting the holes. Is it a must have tool or not? Is it more effective than bi-metal holesaw?
> thanks


This has got to be the best one yet!


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Press 1 if it's not an emergency. Press 2 if you're a plumber license. Press 3 if..... or just post an intro.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

How are you an industrial plumber?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The ones I like are kind of hard to find now...
They used to have them everywhere... 

Globemaster can't be beat!
If they can't cut through they'll burn through...

At $0.99 each the price can't be beat...

See what Harbor Freight has on sale...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hole saws are over rated IMHO. You can make a hole in any material with any combination of everyday plumbing tools... torch, hammer, sawzall... why spend the extra money when you already have what it takes to make a hole?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood said:


> The ones I like are kind of hard to find now...
> They used to have them everywhere...
> 
> Globemaster can't be beat!
> ...


^^This!!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Holes in pipe -- use only diamonds, doggie type*



chrcrawford said:


> Hi there,
> I want to ask advice of professional plumbers.<SNIP>
> 
> Drill only on the I.D. side, Make sure the I.D. is bigger than the O.D.
> ...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Here... You're in luck...:thumbup:

I found a set on e-Bay for you...
Buy Now $14.99 +$5.00 shipping...


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I need to find some bulkhead remover!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

all hole drilling gets subbed out at my company. it saved me a fortune on buying tools.:thumbsup:


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

Hole saws are teh devil!!!

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f21/4-hole-saw-hand-bad-dont-look-if-you-have-weak-stomach-53866/


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

chrcrawford said:


> Hi there,
> I want to ask advice of professional plumbers. The point is I want to start a new business. We will be offering commercial and residential plumbing services. Now I only plan the budget how much should I invest in it. My question is about plumbing tools. I have a list of basic plumbing tools to purchase. But I can not make the decision about plumber set for cutting the holes. Is it a must have tool or not? Is it more effective than bi-metal holesaw?
> thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## chrcrawford (Nov 23, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Hole saws are over rated IMHO. You can make a hole in any material with any combination of everyday plumbing tools... torch, hammer, sawzall... why spend the extra money when you already have what it takes to make a hole?


thanks. 
I agree with you, that is why I ask about nesessity of this tool https://www.mrosupply.com/tools/pow...79_ct7p-plumber-1_champion-cutting-tool-corp/ Maybe I will save $286.

Guys, I am not a plumber, I just want to create a company and hire professionals.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

The worst company I ever worked for was the one where the owner/boss knew absolutely nothing about what we did.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> The worst company I ever worked for was the one where the owner/boss knew absolutely nothing about what we did.


This one is well on its way to being one of those...

Right now, the owner is micromanaging the purchase of hole saws...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Smart jack.... he just want to drop the link. This is in another plumbing forum, of course he used a different screen name.


----------



## chrcrawford (Nov 23, 2015)

What I do wrong if I want to know opinion of professionals? I am a good manager, not plumber. And I know that I will never become a skilfull plumber. But I know how to organize a business.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gargalaxy said:


> Smart jack.... he just want to drop the link. This is in another plumbing forum, of course he used a different screen name.


Figures a link dropping spammer...:furious::furious:

Hopefully the mods clear that link up soon...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Surely this is a troll. 

Hey redwood, those globemasters look really cool, and hey, they're made in japan so you know they are quality. 

I think this guy knows what he's talking about though, obviously he is at least as good at managing as he is at forming grammatically correct sentences.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chrcrawford said:


> What I do wrong if I want to know opinion of professionals? I am a good manager, not plumber. And I know that I will never become a skilfull plumber. But I know how to organize a business.


nope your aint a good manager either..you cant even follow simple rules...what part of you need to be a licensed plumber or WORKING in the field to be a member here? not a paper pusher thats clueless about the trade...dont quit your day job...:laughing:


----------

